# Best Dining Places in Puerto Vallarta



## Daverock (Dec 10, 2006)

Happy Holidays to All,

Will be going to the above in Feb and want to eat at their best restuarants.  I have previously been there and dined at the 
                                    Cafe De Artes
                                    Vista Grill
                                    Trios & their sister place Vitea
                                    Barcelona Tapas
                                    Pipis
                                    Palmar at the Westin Hotel

I am looking for additional high quality restaurants and would appreciate your recommendations. Thanks for your help.

Dave


----------



## Barbeque (Dec 10, 2006)

We like
Rincon De Buenos Aries for Beef in the Marina,
Portabella in the Marina
Cafe de Olla Downtown on Basillo Badillo
Roberto's Puerto Nuevo.  Actually my favorite on Basillo Badillo  (Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Shrimp)
El Dorado on Los Muertos Beach (Ate there last Thanksgiving Night )
Islas Marias across the street from the airport   (Great Ribs and Octopus we had. I imagine anything would be good)  We checked in early for our flight crossed the bridge and it was great.  
La Dolce on the Malecon  eat upstairs and look out the window.  
Pipi's


----------



## Cheryl17 (Dec 10, 2006)

*El Arrayan*

On our last trip to Puerto Vallarta, we ate at El Arrayan for the first time and loved it.  I highly recommend it for authentic Mexican cuisine.  Frommer's Mexico 2007 includes it in the chapter on the best of Mexico.  The restaurant's website is www.elarrayan.com.mx .


----------



## Kenrabs (Dec 11, 2006)

If you like seafood the Blueshrimp was very good and has a great atmosphere. They make a great pina colada and the service was great.


----------



## tiredmomof5kids (Dec 11, 2006)

Barbeque...where did you get the bacon wrapped shrimp....it's one of my favorites?


----------



## dneuser (Dec 11, 2006)

Agave Grill is FABULOUS and one of the best finds in recent years. It's owned by the same couple that owns Barcelona Tapas and it's tough to get into without a reservation.  Another recent discovery was Boca Bento - an interesting menu with an Asian/Latin mix.  Beautiful place, great food, romantic atmosphere.  Xtomates has a good following and a decent menu.  But for quality, price and service - Agave Grill is still our new favorite place and one we will continue to revisit whenever we're in PV.


----------



## Blondie (Dec 11, 2006)

You cannot miss Archie's Wok. Another real find was Maresco Polo on a tiny side street. Wonderful and so very cheap for an incredible meal- $45 for two including our tip. Two of the very best places we have been to. I did not care for Daiquiri Dicks- very over priced and I felt like I was in Key West  which is fine if you are in Key West. Our meal was around $100 which was crazy. Many better more authentic spots.


----------



## davilin88 (Dec 11, 2006)

For fine dining with nice atmosphere, I have to vote for:
1; Senor Mr. Pepe's, at the top of Bassilio Badillo;
2; Argentine Terraces at the Mayan Palace, Marina;
3; La Palapa.


----------



## Barbeque (Dec 11, 2006)

tiredmomof5kids said:
			
		

> Barbeque...where did you get the bacon wrapped shrimp....it's one of my favorites?


It is Roberto's Puerto Nuevo  on Basillo Badillo (Restaurant Row)  In old town Puerto Vallarta
They are Bacon wrapped and stuffed with ham and cheese

http://www.robertospuertonuevo.com/mainrob.html


----------



## lovemylabradoodle (Dec 11, 2006)

Here are are favorites in PV.  You mentioned you have been to a few of them
1)Portobello
2)Tino's
3)La Palapa
4)Trio
5)Vista Grill
6)La Dolce Vita
7) Pipi's- fun and casual- great food
8)Las Carmelitas- georgeous view decent food
9) Dauqiuiri Dicks


I highly receommend these 3exccusrions
Canopy Tour by las Veranos
Rhythms of the night
The days excusrion at the same place as rhythms of the night( I can't remember the name)  Great place to chill in the sun, water, spa treatments, fantastic lunch, snorkel, kayak, and much more!


----------



## Linda74 (Dec 11, 2006)

We love the Red Cabbage Cafe.....El Repollo Rojo on Rivera del Rio   ...very cute and wonderful authentic food, some items from very, very old recipes...
http://www.redcabbagepv.com/


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 11, 2010)

which ones besides the La Dolce are by the Malecon?


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Feb 11, 2010)

1)Portobello Marina
2)Tino's Marisco Tino's is on the malecon
3)La Palapa On Los Muertos beach
4)Trio a few blocks back from the malecon
5)Vista Grill up in the hills in old town
6)La Dolce Vita
7) Pipi's- fun and casual- great food A few blocks back from the malecon
8)Las Carmelitas- georgeous view decent food highest point in puerto vallarta need to take a cab
9) Dauqiuiri Dicks on Los Muertos beach


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, that really helps to have an idea where they are


----------



## curtbrown (Feb 11, 2010)

In addition to those mentioned above, we also enjoy the food and atmosphere at the River Cafe.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 11, 2010)

My son got married last January at Las Caletas and we stayed at the PV Intercontinental.  Our last night we dined at La Palapa.  It is a BEAUTIFUL spot directly on the beach. I"d opt for outdoor dining - who wants to be in a/c when in Mexico?  The food was excellent and the prices reasonable by US standards!


----------



## calberry (Oct 9, 2014)

Linda74 said:


> We love the Red Cabbage Cafe.....El Repollo Rojo on Rivera del Rio   ...very cute and wonderful authentic food, some items from very, very old recipes...
> http://www.redcabbagepv.com/



We ate there last year with a good friend from Ca. that now lives full time in PV (Gringo Gulch).  He loves the place and is good friends with the owner.  Have to admit we NEVER would have ventured there on our own, but we sure would now 

Steve


----------



## calberry (Oct 9, 2014)

*Cuale Paradise*

We had a lovely experience last year with a large group at Cuale Paradise.  Good food and drink and great environment, right on the river.  It is interesting cab ride to get there too.

Steve


----------



## RobinDea (Oct 9, 2014)

I'd suggest Nacho Daddy's on Friday night.  The food is good and the band is even better.  Blues with a little R&B.


----------



## bjones9942 (Oct 9, 2014)

I would recommend La Playita for their weekend buffet breakfast.  La Playita is at the Lindo Mar resort in the South side.  Restaurant is on the beach.  Not a coat and tie affair, but the food is good, plentiful and the scenery is fantastic.


----------



## pittle (Oct 9, 2014)

LeKliff is quite a ways from downtown, but the food & view are awesome. It is worth the trip.


----------



## DBS1968 (Oct 21, 2014)

*Just got back from PV/NV*

Was kinda slow down there, we went to Pipis 2x.. Food was awesome and the service was even better. Can't recommend this place enough!


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 1, 2014)

This fall we really enjoyed Chenan2 Restaurant.  Excellent food and service in a family run setting.  We felt like locals walking in the Emiliano Zapata neighborhood with businesses and residences mixed together.

A lot of seafood on the menu but nice steak too.  Very good value for money. 

It is in Zona Romantica up Lazaro Cardenas at 520.  Neighborhood is Emiliano Zapata.  Not too far from Red Cabbage.  Also heard good things about El Brujo in the same neighborhood but did not make it there this trip.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 1, 2014)

Agree with the recommendation upthread re El Arrayan.  El Arrayan is in the "museum" area just to the north of downtown, where many of the other restauarants mentioned are located.

We also like El Palomar de Los Gonzales.  El Palomar is in the residential area on the south of Isla Cuale.  The food is excellent, and it has gorgeous views of the Bay.  Very popular at sunset.  If you don't mind ascending a steep sidewalk and stairs, it's a short (but strenuous)  7-block walk from Playa de las Muertes in the Romantic Zone, or three blocks from the bus stops on Basilio Badillo.  The ascent starts in the block south of Basilio Badillo, and the last block is the stairway up side of the hill.  If you're  not up for the climb, take a cab. I find that after the climb I'm in the mood for a nice cold beer.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 1, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We also like El Palomar de Los Gonzales.  El Palomar is in the residential area on the south of Isla Cuale.  The food is excellent, and it has gorgeous views of the Bay.  Very popular at sunset.  If you don't mind ascending a steep sidewalk and stairs, it's a short (but strenuous)  7-block walk from Playa de las Muertes in the Romantic Zone, or three blocks from the bus stops on Basilio Badillo.  The ascent starts in the block south of Basilio Badillo, and the last block is the stairway up side of the hill.  If you're  not up for the climb, take a cab. I find that after the climb I'm in the mood for a nice cold beer.



We took 3 other couples up there last time in PV, and had a really fun time.  Service was great and so was the food & view.  

The bus system has always been our main mode of travel--it's actually very fun and can take you all over.  As I recall, it seems the buses stop pickups downtown around 11 pm or so, so after that you'll need a cab.

Love staying at the Marina area and just hopping the bus to downtown, but I admit we haven't stayed downtown either.


----------



## pammex (Nov 3, 2014)

Teatro Limon for a very different experience and great food. Expensive but excellent.

Red Cabbage on my list also, and has culture along with meal.  ie: Frida and Diego Riviera.  ( Try the Chiles en Nogada or the meal which they had on wedding night, cannot recall name of dish).  

ADelitas great steaks, Mexican atmosphere, good margaritas.

Blakes for Ribs or Prime Rib..


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 15, 2015)

pammex said:


> Teatro Limon for a very different experience and great food. Expensive but excellent.
> 
> Red Cabbage on my list also, and has culture along with meal.  ie: Frida and Diego Riviera.  ( Try the Chiles en Nogada or the meal which they had on wedding night, cannot recall name of dish).
> 
> ...



Bumping this old thread because I was searching for PV dining options and would rather not reinvent the wheel.

Any updates/new spots would be appreciated.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 15, 2015)

Blondie said:


> You cannot miss Archie's Wok. Another real find was Maresco Polo on a tiny side street. Wonderful and so very cheap for an incredible meal- $45 for two including our tip. Two of the very best places we have been to. I did not care for Daiquiri Dicks- very over priced and I felt like I was in Key West  which is fine if you are in Key West. Our meal was around $100 which was crazy. Many better more authentic spots.



Did Maresco Polo survive the depression?  This is the kind of place I seek.  Non-tourist trap authentic dining.....Any updates on this or other off-the-beaten-path eateries would be appreciated.  Google hated my search and steered me toward Marco Polo.  Or was it Maresco Pollo?


----------



## bjones9942 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'll +1 Blondie's recommendation for Archie's Wok - excellent food, just up from the pier at Los Muertos beach.  I do also like Cafe des Artistes as well.

Fast Food Chicken Joints: Pollo Feliz and El Pechugon both have excellent chicken.  I like Pollo Feliz's seasonings better but El Pechugon chicken is more moist.  Pollo Feliz has a dining room to sit in, El Pechugon is strictly take out.  Pollo Feliz is on the corner of Insurgentes and Calle Francisco Madero.  El Pechugon is one block North at the corner of Insurgentes and Aquiles Serdan.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

bjones9942 said:


> I'll +1 Blondie's recommendation for Archie's Wok - excellent food, just up from the pier at Los Muertos beach.  I do also like Cafe des Artistes as well.
> 
> Fast Food Chicken Joints: Pollo Feliz and El Pechugon both have excellent chicken.  I like Pollo Feliz's seasonings better but El Pechugon chicken is more moist.  Pollo Feliz has a dining room to sit in, El Pechugon is strictly take out.  Pollo Feliz is on the corner of Insurgentes and Calle Francisco Madero.  El Pechugon is one block North at the corner of Insurgentes and Aquiles Serdan.



I'm really interested in formal dining options in PV.  I say this not to discount  your offering, as I think this thread can and should be helpful for anyone looking for any level of dining experience.

Our plan is breakfast and lunch in the villa, and a nice dinner out every evening to appease my DW.  I'm a fan of AI because it's one less thing to worry about on vacation, but it IS expensive and we CAN eat a spectacular dinner every evening for far less than the AI rate.  We don't typically drink, so that further devalues AI for us.

I assume Archie's Wok is....Chinese food?  Or is it some kind of fusion?


Edit:  Just found Archie's Wok menu online.  It looks more Pan-Asian than fusion, although they call themselves fusion.  sizzling fish (mahi mahi) in banana leaf sounds incredible.  Link to menu posted for the enjoyment of others:

http://archieswok.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=7

Menus for other eateries mentioned here:

Marisco Polo's: http://www.vallartainfo.com/polo/menu.html

http://www.cafedesartistes.com/cafe-des-artistes/menu-and-cuisine

http://www.vistagrill.com/menu/

http://www.triopv.com/cocina/

http://viteapv.com/dinner-menu/

http://barcelonatapas.net/index.php?p=menu2

Pipis only appears to have a Facebook presence....no online menu.  It is ranked #55 of 796 restaurants by TripAdvisor.  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pipis-The-Original/147723705293020?sk=info&tab=overview

Palmar at the Westin, no restaurant page found

Rincon de Buenos Aires, no restaurant found, here is Fodor's review of the NV location http://www.fodors.com/world/mexico-and-central-america/mexico/puerto-vallarta/restaurants/reviews/rincon-de-buenos-aires-581961

http://www.portobellovallarta.com/ing/menu-porto-bello-puerto-vallarta.html

http://cafedeollavallarta.com/menu.asp#menu

Roberto's Puerto Nuevo - no menu found

El Dorado - no website found.

Islas Marias - no website found

Whew I was starting to think I was wasting my time http://elarrayan.com.mx/es/

http://theblueshrimp.com/menus/

Agave Grill no menu found

Senior Mr. Pepe's no menu found.

Argentine Terraces at Mayan Palace - ended up in a maze of Vidante websites that left me not even knowing what resort I was looking at, much less finding this restaurant.

La Palapa http://static1.squarespace.com/static/5321efc2e4b0de74ecd746ca/t/55a7f40ae4b0d6293bf3f73c/1437070371740/La-Palapa-Dinner-Menu-July-2015.pdf

http://tinosvallarta.com/menu-mariscos-tinos-puerto-vallarta.html

Las Carmelitas - no menu found

Daiquiri Dick's http://mdi.ddpv.com/menus/

Red Cabbage has a page....no menu, but they look really artsy, and the page is interesting http://redcabbagepv.com/

River Cafe closed for remodel until Sept 9 http://www.rivercafe.com.mx/en/dinner-menu/

Cuale Paradise - no website found

Nacho Daddy's - Really?  I can go to Nacho Daddy's in Henderson NV LOL

http://www.lekliff.com/en/dinner-menu.html

Chenan2 - No website found

El Palomar http://restauranteelpalomarpv.com/restaurant-menu/index.html

Teatro Limon....This is Anejo Limon, I don't know if it's the same place, but it's the same company http://www.grupolimonmx.com/current-dinner-menu-at-anejo-limon.html

Las Adelitas - a Bing Image search will find you some scans of menus.

Blake's - no website found

Pollo Feliz and El Pechugan - no websites found.  Just pics of folks in chicken suits.

http://haciendasanangel.com/dining.html

La Leche has a non-functioning web address.  Here is a brief Fodor's review: http://www.fodors.com/world/mexico-and-central-america/mexico/puerto-vallarta/restaurants/reviews/la-leche-460999

Boccon De Vino - No website found

http://www.bravospv.com/MenuEnglish.html

Melissa's - No website found

Fredy's 8 Tostadas:No Website found




*IF YOU HAPPEN TO FIND A LINK TO MENU I COULDN'T, PLEASE POST IT AND I WILL ADD IT TO THIS LIST.  If you dine there, snapshots of menus would be helpful, though web links are preferable as they would be updated with menu changes.*


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Aug 16, 2015)

I didn't see this on your list, if it is, sorry I missed it.For high end dining there is Hacienda San Angel, http://haciendasanangel.com/dining.html


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> I didn't see this on your list, if it is, sorry I missed it.For high end dining there is Hacienda San Angel, http://haciendasanangel.com/dining.html



added, thanks!


----------



## KarenLK (Aug 16, 2015)

I have never been there, but I have friends who love La Leche, in front of the Fiest Americana.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

KarenLK said:


> I have never been there, but I have friends who love La Leche, in front of the Fiest Americana.



Thanks for mentioning this.  The Fodor's review would lead me to believe there won't be a stable menu, as it seems this guy is a foodie/artiste type that makes up the menu daily.


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 16, 2015)

Two you didn't include which are new and excellent Boccon di Vino and Bravos.  Marisco Polo is still there and thriving. I also recommend Melissa's.  Our all time favorite is Fredy's Ocho Tostados behind the stadium.

As you can see there are more than enough places to keep you busy for a month.  It really comes down to what you like and how much you are willing to pay.  Although paying more is not really necessary in PV nor is it indicative of quality.  

BTW-If you are into touristy and lots of noise, got to Pipis - otherwise pass.


----------



## KarenLK (Aug 16, 2015)

Ocho tostadas is just about my favorite. And I like Cuetos as well- neither are fancy or expensive, but you get a good meal.


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 16, 2015)

Here is the menu for Bravos - don't faint - the prices are in pesos, currently 16 to $1.
http://www.bravospv.com/MenuEnglish.html
Ty1on - your link for Fredy's is for the 8 tostados in Nuevo Vallarta.  Same family but world of difference in the food/menu. Many of the best restaurants don't have a menu online or a website - not in their budget.  But Tripadvisor is a great resource. Fredy's is #55 out of 754!
BTW - Bravos is #1.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2015)

bellesgirl said:


> Here is the menu for Bravos - don't faint - the prices are in pesos, currently 16 to $1.
> http://www.bravospv.com/MenuEnglish.html
> Ty1on - your link for Fredy's is for the 8 tostados in Nuevo Vallarta.  Same family but world of difference in the food/menu. Many of the best restaurants don't have a menu online or a website - not in their budget.  But Tripadvisor is a great resource. Fredy's is #55 out of 754!
> BTW - Bravos is #1.



Bravos prices are very reasonable.  I removed the link to the 8 Tostadas menu.  It was just a wild guess.


----------



## rpennisi (Aug 16, 2015)

We love 8 Tostados in NV.  Marisa is a lovely hostess and we go crazy for the molcajetes for two.
We will have to try their restaurant in PV next time there.


----------

